# Advice please.



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Is this worth going after?

*







*


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry should have said that I've never had one of these before and don't know the good from the bad but quite like the look of this one.

Rob....


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2016)

robden said:


> Sorry should have said that I've never had one of these before and don't know the good from the bad but quite like the look of this one.
> 
> Rob....


 what model number is it?

i doubt it will be the same standard as the precisionists and will no doubt have a Miyota movement in it, [probably a very cheap one] so IMO the watch would need to be cheap :yes: but if you like it why not?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Bruce said:


> what model number is it?
> 
> i doubt it will be the same standard as the precisionists and will no doubt have a Miyota movement in it, [probably a very cheap one] so IMO the watch would need to be cheap :yes: but if you like it why not?


 Thanks Bruce. I know nothing about it apart from it's supposed to be running.

What's cheap? £20? £30?.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2016)

robden said:


> Thanks Bruce. I know nothing about it apart from it's supposed to be running.
> 
> What's cheap? £20? £30?.


 this is a personal opinion, but i wouldn't pay much for it second hand

i am guessing this is a similar value new so maybe around the £30 mark, but thats just my opinion

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BULOVA-MENS-STAINLESS-STEEL-TWO-TONE-ROSE-GOLD-WATCH-/172236125188?hash=item281a12b404:g:MysAAOSwdWBXPVmn


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Bruce said:


> this is a personal opinion, but i wouldn't pay much for it second hand
> 
> i am guessing this is a similar value new so maybe around the £30 mark, but thats just my opinion
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BULOVA-MENS-STAINLESS-STEEL-TWO-TONE-ROSE-GOLD-WATCH-/172236125188?hash=item281a12b404:g:MysAAOSwdWBXPVmn


 Bruce, thank you.

Rob....


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'll agree that if it's cheap go for it, if it's not don't. I'd say if it's under 40 pounds or so don't bother (unless you really like it which is a completely different thing).

It's one of those cheap/vanilla/entry level Bulovas I guess, nothing spectacular but still a nice watch I'd assume.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

study the history of accutron, they had some fantastic, artistic CASES. too bad the movment did not hold up. the early ones are quite collectable even if they don't run. check it out. vinn


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks all.

Didn't bother in the end.

What I want is an entry level "hummer" and see how I get on with that.

Any ideas please? Not too fussed about condition, as long as it runs ok.

Date, model, price etc?

Rob....


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Budget ?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

gimli said:


> Budget ?


 Hmmm! Not sure. Up to £100 for a fixable wreck? More if it's a good one?

No idea really. Depends if I like the look of it.

Rob....


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Is there something in particular you want/don't want ? Movement type ? Swiss/Jap/German ? Modern/vintage ?

One of those 70s-80s Bulovas would be nice but in good condition they might be over budget..


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

gimli said:


> Is there something in particular you want/don't want ? Movement type ? Swiss/Jap/German ? Modern/vintage ?
> 
> One of those 70s-80s Bulovas would be nice but in good condition they might be over budget..


 Don't know enough about any of them at present, just fancy a watch that humms instead of ticking.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

robden said:


> Don't know enough about any of them at present, just fancy a watch that humms instead of ticking.


 Stick a fly in an empty watch case,with a bit of sugar,should last longer than a battery in a hummer anyway.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

AlexR said:


> Stick a fly in an empty watch case,with a bit of sugar,should last longer than a battery in a hummer anyway.


 :swoon:

No No No ... Once you've had a hummer you never go back

I might need to rephrase that .... are there any Americans on the forum?


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> :swoon:
> 
> No No No ... Once you've had a hummer you never go back
> 
> I might need to rephrase that .... are there any Americans on the forum?


 YEs, just a few.....

A hummer in any form is not a bad thing.

But, back to the original intention.. Here in the States you can pick up a nice 219 based movement 'Hummer' for under $100

Working but not serviced. A service could cost you a minimum of $180


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

obama gave thousands of hummers to irac. the vehicle,not the watch. an accutron hummer just means the tuning fork "is active" not that the watch is functioning. if you are answering an ad, be shure to ask if the hands are turning.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

The expression hummer has another meaning in the States, hence my wondering if I should rephrase :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> The expression hummer has another meaning in the States, hence my wondering if I should rephrase :thumbsup:


 it has another expression in Scotland, when one is silent but deadly :swoon:


----------

